# First one for the year



## tedsknives (Jan 22, 2013)

3" utility, maple burl, stainless fittings, red liner.


----------



## blues brother (Jan 22, 2013)

Trav,
 the knife is pretty. But the leather rocks!
How about some more pics of Kota? He is the best looking thing in your shop!


----------



## 10mmhunter (Jan 22, 2013)

In my humble opinion, you hands down make the finest looking sheaths on this sight!!


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 22, 2013)

Mike, I love you too

10mmhunter, thank you sir. I'm learning more every time i cut a sheath out.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 22, 2013)

Bringing in the new year with style!  Awesome job Travis!


----------



## Flhtglen (Jan 22, 2013)

I just can't quit looking at it. Awesome job Trav! You're the best.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Jan 22, 2013)

Man that thing is nice.....


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you gentlemen


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jan 22, 2013)

Great way to start off the New Year, Travis! Good lookin job on knife AND sheath! Let the FINE work keep coming!!!........Doug


----------



## carver (Jan 22, 2013)

Beautiful setup Travis!


----------



## gritsknives (Jan 22, 2013)

Just WOW!!! Beautiful work.


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 22, 2013)

Doug, carver and grits, thank you all


----------



## Shug (Jan 23, 2013)

Starting the year off right, Great looking knife.......Like blues brother said we need an up date on Koda, hows he doing?


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 23, 2013)

Shug, thanks. I will get some pics of KODA for you.For 3 months old, he is not only better looking, but smarter than me.


----------



## flintlocker (Jan 23, 2013)

Super looking rig, Nice job!


----------



## Flhtglen (Jan 23, 2013)

For those interested in Koda, I snapped this of him playing "dead dog." Hope you don't mind Travis........


----------



## Redbow (Jan 23, 2013)

A super nice Knife and sheath...


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 23, 2013)

Flintlocker and Redbow, thank you sirs


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 23, 2013)

Travis very nice combo


----------



## bg7m (Jan 23, 2013)

Very nice knife


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 23, 2013)

Raleigh and bg7m, thank you sirs


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jan 23, 2013)

That, Sir, is beautiful.  Love the maple.   I see ya got Koda trained pretty good and a little spoiled, which should be.  Beautiful pup as well.


----------



## Warthawg (Jan 23, 2013)

Very nice, with a slick pup too!


----------



## jbrooker (Jan 23, 2013)

Looks good Mr. Travis


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 23, 2013)

Sapelo,,Warthawg, and James, thank you gentlemen


----------



## gsu51 (Jan 23, 2013)

Beautiful work! where did the burl come from.  Thats a north western product correct?


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 23, 2013)

gsu51, thanks and you are correct on the burl


----------



## nkbigdog (Jan 27, 2013)

Gotta Love that dog Sir!! Fine job


----------



## John I. Shore (Jan 27, 2013)

Good looking knife Travis, good job.  Pup is growing.

John I.


----------



## FROGSLAYER (Jan 27, 2013)

Outstanding 4 Sure!!


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 27, 2013)

bigddog, John, and frogslayer, thank you gentlemen


----------



## TMAC (Feb 2, 2013)

Very nice job Sir!


----------



## tedsknives (Feb 2, 2013)

TMAC, thank you sir


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 2, 2013)

Flhtglen said:


> For those interested in Koda, I snapped this of him playing "dead dog." Hope you don't mind Travis........



Kinda "classes" up da joint don't he.

Purty knife too.


----------



## tedsknives (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks Chris


----------



## SAhunter (Feb 9, 2013)

beautiful blade, that would be a safe piece. Leather work is second to none. True craftsmanship.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Feb 9, 2013)

I like the knife, but the dog I really like too. How long before he's old enough to use the band saw?


----------



## tedsknives (Feb 10, 2013)

SAhunter and fishbum, thanks guys.  Koda is not quite old enough to run the saw but he can CHEW on it


----------



## biker13 (Aug 14, 2013)

well thats the next Biker13 knife.3 inch utility/with STAG.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 14, 2013)

Great looking knife. I like the coloration of the handle.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Aug 15, 2013)

beautiful work on both the knife and the sheath.


----------

